# Ivermectin dosage



## Lu's loft (Apr 16, 2013)

I purchased Ivermectin 1% injectable to dewormer my pigeons. Does anyone know the oral dosage and do I need to do a 2nd treatment in a week or so? I would appreciate any info anyone has on this subject. Also I have a pair with eggs, is it safe to dewormer them at this time?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

From my experience,for 1 % i used to use a dose of 2 drops per bird oral then repeat after 21 days ,if you are using it for worms


----------



## Lu's loft (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for your response!! And Yes, I am using it for worms. Does the pigeons size make a difference? Or is 2 drops pretty safe across the board? And what about my pair with eggs? I know with other animals it doesn't stay in their system very long. 😊


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm not sure with the 'injectable'. I use ivermectin 'drench'. The dosing is different. So make sure you get an accurate dose whereas ivermectin does not have a very large safety margin. Side effects are 'temporary paralysis'.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I also put a 2 drops in it's mouth for worms and 2 drops on the back of the neck for mites and lice .


----------



## Chitee&Pumba (Apr 26, 2012)

*Invermectin Dosage?*



boneyrajan.k said:


> From my experience,for 1 % i used to use a dose of 2 drops per bird oral then repeat after 21 days ,if you are using it for worms


Hello Dr. Rajan,

I have 6mg tablets of Ivermectin by Ranbaxy. Can you please let me know the concentration on medication that I need to give my pigeons (Siraj & Homer)?
1% soln would mean 10mg/ml if i am not wrong. Can you please guide me on this? my birds are having tapeworms.
As the tablets are in 6mg format hence i can only make it double to 12mg to get a 1.2% solution i.e.
1.2% soln = 12mg/ml
Is it correct? and can I administer 2-3 drops of this concentration to my birds?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Chitee&Pumba said:


> Hello Dr. Rajan,
> 
> I have 6mg tablets of Ivermectin by Ranbaxy. Can you please let me know the concentration on medication that I need to give my pigeons (Siraj & Homer)?
> 1% soln would mean 10mg/ml if i am not wrong. Can you please guide me on this? my birds are having tapeworms.
> ...


Ivermectin does NOT treat tapeworms.
I've never had tapeworms in my birds, so I can't help you with the correct wormer. Others should be along.
Some use panacur, but its not safe for pigeons.


----------



## Chitee&Pumba (Apr 26, 2012)

Msfreebird said:


> Ivermectin does NOT treat tapeworms.
> I've never had tapeworms in my birds, so I can't help you with the correct wormer. Others should be along.
> Some use panacur, but its not safe for pigeons.


Thankyou very much for the response!
Can somebody suggest me what medication should I use for tapeworm?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Chitee&Pumba said:


> Hello Dr. Rajan,
> 
> I have 6mg tablets of Ivermectin by Ranbaxy. Can you please let me know the concentration on medication that I need to give my pigeons (Siraj & Homer)?
> 1% soln would mean 10mg/ml if i am not wrong. Can you please guide me on this? my birds are having tapeworms.
> ...


I would say dissolve 6 mg in 6 ml of water (If it is soluble),from that take 1 ml.So EACH 1 ml should contain 1 mg.So it means,you have to give 0.8-1 ml per bird.Correct me,if i am wrong .You can do it in many ways,but make sure the tablet is soluble in water Or just take the 6mg tablet and break it into 6 equal parts and give 1/6th to each bird.(But practically it may be difficult to break it into 6 parts )


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

Moxidectin Plus - 125 ml. $29.95 
This is available from siegels, works great for all types of worms
Its also easy to use, just mix with water and leave in loft for 24 hours.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

THe moxidectin Plus is a good one to have, as was said, it kills tapeworms also.
Worming should be repeated in 10 to 12 days with a wormer, as that follows the life cycle of the worms. It kills the worms but not the eggs. You repeat in 10 to 12 days, to get the eggs that have now hatched into worms.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

1.If one is treating for lice and external parasites repeat after 12 days,as the eggs will hatch within 10 days.
2.If treating for worms repeat after 21 days,as the eggs remain viable in the loft floor or surrounding for nearly 3 weeks.


----------

